

The Open Standard. Open Source News by Mozilla - lentil_soup
https://openstandard.mozilla.org/

======
mindcrime
This is nice, but I find it somewhat frustrating that there doesn't appear to
be an RSS icon for the RSS feed. This despite highly visible icons for
proprietary mechaniisms like Twitter, Facebook and G+. This is what we get
from supposed defenders of the "Open Web" vision? Sheessshhh...

Oh well, in this day and age, I suppose we should just consider ourselves
fortunate that they even publish feeds at all.

[https://openstandard.mozilla.org/feed/](https://openstandard.mozilla.org/feed/)

[https://openstandard.mozilla.org/comments/feed/](https://openstandard.mozilla.org/comments/feed/)

